# Dog hunting / Stalk club- Wilcox County AL



## uncle (Jan 29, 2010)

Gravel Creek hunting club has 4000 acres of pines and hardwood bottoms between Camden and Vredenburgh AL. We killed 38 Bucks last year. We have a camp house and room for campers.Dues this year is $900.00. *Contact Bill Caine for details 850-968-6253*


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

38 bucks? what are the rules up there? i.e. is the front deer in the top pic a shooter? 4k acres is a big club though. how many members?


----------



## uncle (Jan 29, 2010)

*Dog hunting/Stalk club Wilcox County Al*

Our club has the opinion that to many rules can make hunting not as much fun.We go by the alabama state game laws and we try not to shoot spikes.I personally believe that some clubs have so many restrictions on shooting deer that some of the kids dont find it as much fun as the older members.We are shooting for 25 members.We would love to have you join and dont forget to bring the kids.If you have anymore questions call Mr caine at 850-968-6253.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*Good property you got*

I know some of land Gravel creek hunts on and they have some STUD deer on that property. I don't dog hunt anymore but when I was a kid being raised up there in that general area hunting, it was awesome and I will never forget the fun I had as a kid. Sounds like a great place for a family to hunt together. Hope you get all your members you need with this bad economy we have right now. :yes:


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Stan J. was wanting to get back in the club but the dues had been too high the last few years. 

I thought I'd heard that yall lost the old camphouse. Are yall still in it or are yall in a different one. Also, are yall still hunting the same property as in years past?

I killed my first rack buck on this club about ten years ago. Also, my brother shot one that scored a little over 140" the week before.

Barry G.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

yea i would like to know some more details too. such as, how many food plots? personal plots? are there any rules on where you can hunt at certain times? when do yall dog hunt? is there a camp house or somewhere to put up a trailer?


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> yea i would like to know some more details too. such as, how many food plots? personal plots? are there any rules on where you can hunt at certain times? when do yall dog hunt? is there a camp house or somewhere to put up a trailer?


Skulls, the top post states that there is a camp house and a place for campers.

If it's the old camp house, it's a pretty good setup. A big, living room/kitchen area and a bunch of bunk beds in the back half of the house. Also, the used to have a big walk-in cooler.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Gravel Creek hunting club*

Just spoke with Mr. Caine, he indicated that they had lost the big camphouse and the land that went with it. Dues are normally $1,800 a year and that this is a special deal for new members to get in the club. Once club lost the Big camphouse and land, the club lost alot of the members from Gainesville, FL. The club is working on getting a new club house and camper hookups. The owner of the old plantation decided to convert it to a payhunt for the land and big camphouse. That was the reason club lost the camphouse and most of the still hunt/stalk land. Sound like a good deal for this year. Mr. Cain and Members will be going up to the lease tomorrow.


----------



## uncle (Jan 29, 2010)

*Trail Cam*

I got a fews more pictures, I will add a some more when I get a chance to check the camera every few weeks. This one will be a good one next year.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

How many more members do you need?


----------

